# Mexico - Just Got Back Today



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Just got back today from our week in Mexico. We had a great time sitting on the beach. The earthquake was a little unsettling. It was a 7.2 magnitude in Mexicali, but only about a 6.9 where we were!







I thought one of the kids snuck up behind me and started shaking my chair! I looked around to tell them to knock it off, but no one was there!

We will get our pictures organized and post them with a little more detail to the whole adventure.

All in all, another great trip to Mexico!

azthroop


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We're going to Acapulco in 3 weeks. A huge resort, with all the bells and whistles. I wish I was excited about it, but......I dont really like Mexico. (Bad experience in Cancun. Hope the west coast is a little friendlier.)


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Where were you? San Felipe?


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We were in Puerto Penasco, which is a little fishing village on the mainland side of the gulf of California. It has grown in the last twenty years, but is still just a little town and lots of fun.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

azthroop said:


> We were in Puerto Penasco, which is a little fishing village on the mainland side of the gulf of California. It has grown in the last twenty years, but is still just a little town and lots of fun.


Did you tow the Outback down there?


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't go there. Too many things going on, Just because your at a resort does not mean your safe! Its not where you go and stay, but what you have to drive through to get there!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My son wants to go to Mexico, this summer, as part of a long roadtrip. However, I found out, online, that your US car (and I'm assuming motorhome/RV) insurance is no good there, and you have to buy insurance through a Mexican agent to even be covered. It's recommended that you buy it prior to reaching the border to prevent prolonged waiting there.
I'm friends with some local Mexicans (own local restaurant), and they advise to be VERY cautious if you go, as, let's fact it.....different country, different government, and you're in THEIR territory!!
My first husband went down in the early 70s, and he had a nightmare trip, and the police there were of no assistance to him, even though he was the victim of an auto accident that totalled his vehicle.
I think if I ever DO go to Mexico, it will be as part of a cruise vs. going on my own in an RV.
Just my .02.
Darlene


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

If you travel in Mexico with a motor vehicle you do need Mexican insurance. If you Google "Mexican Auto Insurance" you can buy it from home before you leave. Depending on were you are going in Mexico BE CAREFUL. Lots of Drug Violence going on-check with the US State Department, they issue travel alerts.
G


----------

